# Microsoft Outlook Web Access sur Mac moins fonctionnel que sur PC



## me (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'accède à ma messagerie professionnelle à distance sur mon mac depuis un navigateur internet (j'ai testé sous Safari, IE et FF) via un accès sécurisé (avec token citrix) et Microsoft Outlook Web Access.

Dans un text similaire sur un PC (avec IE 8), Microsoft Outlook Web Access est quasimment aussi rapide et fonctionnel que si j'étais sur mon PC au bureau. Par contre, sur mon mac (iMac G5), c'est beaucoup plus lent et avec très très peu de fonctionnalités (une seule vue, pas de possibilité de mettre des indicateurs pour les messages, etc.) .

J'ai l'impression que ce logiciel utilise java (mais je dis peut être une grosse bétise...:rose. Y a-t-il un moyen pour que Microsoft Outlook Web Access ait autant de fonctionnalités quand j'y accède avec un navigateur depuis mon mac plutôt que depuis un navigateur sur PC ?

Merci pour vos expériences et l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter !

Bonne fin d'année à tous,

ME


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2006)

Tout simplement parce que le webaccess de la messagerie Outlook utilise des technologies non compatibles entre les diff&#233;rentes plateformes. Ce qui a pour effet de tr&#232;s bien fonctionner sur Windows (rendu identique au logiciel de messagerie Outlook install&#233; en local sur le PC). Par contre sur les autres plateformes, c'est plus difficile.

Pour autant, on peut &#234;tre satisfait que cela fonctionne quand m&#234;me sur Mac, et que les fonctions de bases restent malgr&#233; tout accessibles. 

Pour retrouver les m&#234;mes fonctionnalit&#233;s, &#224; part passer par BootCamp et d&#233;marrer Windows sur ton Mac, y a pas vraiment de solutions.


----------



## slimtonio (30 Octobre 2007)

j'ai remarqué ce problème. Notamment, pas de possibilité de mise en forme des mails : Gras italique couleurs etc... et ce depuis safari et firefox!
Mm en copian collant le texte, la mise en firme disparait!

Une idée pour y remédier?


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2007)

hop hop enfin si ton it te le permet, sinon mis&#232;re via les navigateurs :sleep:

tiens une suggestion: aurais tu essay&#233; avec IE ?


----------



## slimtonio (30 Octobre 2007)

essayer avec IE? Sur Mac? Ca existe??

Parce que avec IE sur windows ya aucun souci!


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2007)

ce n'est pas s&#251;r que cela fonctionne, car il y amha des appels syst&#232;me.


----------

